# Mono or braid



## psudukie (May 22, 2010)

I grew up fishing mono in surf and still do fish mono. Looking for opinion son fishing mono or braid for bottom fishing in surf. Thank you


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

braid doesn't hold up well in shells.
js


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

psudukie said:


> I grew up fishing mono in surf and still do fish mono. Looking for opinion son fishing mono or braid for bottom fishing in surf. Thank you


This has been asked and responded a thousand times. Why bring it up again? You can go to the bible on this forum and do a search


----------



## psudukie (May 22, 2010)

Sorry rabbit... Just returning from a trip down there and thought I would open a discussion as I will be stripping my reels and reclining them.

My apologies


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

psudukie,

You have nothing to apologize for, that's what this forum is for! You should not have to go search for everything before asking. There is plenty of good info the the bible section if you have time to sift through it. I have spent plenty of nights reading it myself trying to gather more knowledge. There are some great folks on here that are more than happy to give advice.

R/D


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

I switched to braid in 2004 on my spinning reels and really like it, there is no stretch and you can feel every little bump if you hold the line with your index finger. You must be careful however as braid will cut you, I learned the hard way, but precautions are easy and IMHO well worth it. Smaller diameter with strength, won't roll as much in the surf cause it's thinner and casts well. Yes there are many different opinions, just buy some and try it, you're relining anyway. I live approx. 50 miles away from State College, Pa. in the beautiful mountains of Pa., like you. Good luck!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

In bottom fishing,there are pluses and minuses to both... Yes,with braid you can feel the bite better,but with mono you maintain the stretch between the sinker and the rod,which aids in holding bottom if there are breakers involved... Also,for some reason braid seems to pick up and hold grass much better than mono.. All that said I use braid..


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Look at the bright side, It gets the talk off of shark attacks for a bit.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

psudukie said:


> Sorry rabbit... Just returning from a trip down there and thought I would open a discussion as I will be stripping my reels and reclining them.
> 
> My apologies


Don't worry about rabbit I've seen him put out that response a couple times in just the past couple of days. Can't stand it when someone comes to a forum and asks for help. That being said follow his advise search up for it lots of threads on it here. All my heavers and conventionald are mono. Smaller spinners half braid half mono.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Don't mind someone needing help, I help when I can. I just don't like people asking the same question over and over and over when it's been answered over and over and over. I am truly not a azz hole it's just one of my pet peeves


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

rabbitdog2 said:


> This has been asked and responded a thousand times. Why bring it up again? You can go to the bible on this forum and do a search


HMM . . . A little "testy" today, aren't we ?

ANYWAY . . . "CHEVY vs FORD" / MONO vs BRAID . . . Since I'm a CHEVY fan, I say go with MONO . . . CHEAPER, more abrasion-resistant, easier to tie knots with, easier to untangle . . . Only "downside" is that Mono stretches. BUT, that stretch makes it much more "forgiving" when fighting a fish !

Tight Lines ! ! !


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Easter bunny --- get a grip!! glenn


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

rabbitdog2 said:


> Don't mind someone needing help, I help when I can. I just don't like people asking the same question over and over and over when it's been answered over and over and over. I am truly not a azz hole it's just one of my pet peeves


I'm just rattling your cage a bit too. I'm not an a either. i like a little friendly banter.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Once you pair the proper braid with a proper spinning reel, you'll never go back......can't say that for conventional. As Drumdum indicated, braid does pick up weeds/grass more than mono, and has a tendency to go with the current more than mono (hence same weight sinker does not hold as well) even though braid is thinner per equivalent mono lb test.


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

Not a good idea to fish bait with braid in a crowd.... example Cape Point 98% of the fisherman there fish mono and you will not make any friends fishing braid there.


----------



## Shanep (Jul 1, 2015)

rabbitdog2 said:


> Don't mind someone needing help, I help when I can. I just don't like people asking the same question over and over and over when it's been answered over and over and over. I am truly not a azz hole it's just one of my pet peeves


I get what your saying, but things evolve. We can't just close the bible and shut the doors. People come here for advice. It's fun to give it.

That said, I just don't like braid, don't like the way it feels on my fingers. I love the feel of a good waterlogged mono. My friend lost what he said was the best bass of his life the other night after a 90 second battle because the braid knot slipped. But he was fishing plastic and may have never felt the tap in the first place with mono, so who knows?


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Every time somebody some body post this question it's just like spinning verses conventional it turns into a pissing match. You have 25 people that think what they use is best. The only way to tell is to try it for yourself.


----------



## psudukie (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the posts... It's appreciated.


----------



## Captain T (May 12, 2012)

rabbitdog2 said:


> Every time somebody some body post this question it's just like spinning verses conventional it turns into a pissing match. You have 25 people that think what they use is best. The only way to tell is to try it for yourself.


If it bothers you so much why don't you simply not read it? Who are you to tell somebody what questions are OK to ask? I don't post here hardly at all because I find that there are people on this site that are bullies and act like it is their own private forum. Seriously, if you are so unhappy, just keep it to yourself


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Captain T said:


> If it bothers you so much why don't you simply not read it? Who are you to tell somebody what questions are OK to ask? I don't post here hardly at all because I find that there are people on this site that are bullies and act like it is their own private forum. Seriously, if you are so unhappy, just keep it to yourself


Well said . . . Words to live by !!!

Tight Lines !!!


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Captain T said:


> If it bothers you so much why don't you simply not read it? Who are you to tell somebody what questions are OK to ask? I don't post here hardly at all because I find that there are people on this site that are bullies and act like it is their own private forum. Seriously, if you are so unhappy, just keep it to yourself


Not being a bully just stating facts. The very last topic on this forum is the "Fishing Bible" it's on there for a reason, so people can find answers to questions without posting the same question over and over. There are 12 pages pertaining to mono, braid or line in general. On the first page this exact question is posted twice. The first post has 56 replies and the second post has 12 replies. AS far as keeping to myself it's my right to express my opinion, if you don't like it I could give a crap.


----------



## Shanep (Jul 1, 2015)

rabbitdog2 said:


> Not being a bully just stating facts. The very last topic on this forum is the "Fishing Bible" it's on there for a reason, so people can find answers to questions without posting the same question over and over. There are 12 pages pertaining to mono, braid or line in general. On the first page this exact question is posted twice. The first post has 56 replies and the second post has 12 replies. AS far as keeping to myself it's my right to express my opinion, if you don't like it I could give a crap.


New answers to old questions are still possible. I still like talking about it.


----------



## jef400dread (Aug 15, 2009)

I've been a member and reader of this site since 09. Check my post count, and you'll see that I'm not a high contributor. I just discovered "The Fishing Bible" this week. Maybe that makes me an idiot. Maybe I just read the What's New and a few other threads.
Most of my posts are responses that I think I can add to the subject. I haven't started many threads with questions, but not because I search first, more because I tend to ask my questions at bait shops so I can "see" the answer.
I consider Pierandsurf (and all internet forums) a proper place to ask questions. It doesn't matter if it's the first time the question has been asked or the thousandth. We members shouldn't assume that because the OP has been a member for 5 years, that they're fully acclimated to the search functions and "Bible" of this site. I can understand the logic behind posting a question (and having your account notify you via email of responses to your thread,) being the more popular route to answers than searching and sorting. Maybe the OP was on his smart phone in with toes in the sand, and wanted the answers to come to him/her rather than sitting down and reading for 30mins to get their answer. I don't fault them for that at all.


----------



## psudukie (May 22, 2010)

How about we switch it up a bit.... Lets talk about everyibes favorite fall trout rod reel combo fir the surf... I did check bible didn't see much there. Thank you for the input on mono and braid.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

15plus yr old loomis 7' medium action spinner,battle 2000 loaded with 6lb crystal fireline,short 2' of 25lb floro attached with bimini to no name... Works good for me.. 

I see no problem giving folks reference to the Fishing Bible,that is what it's there for... I do not see the need in getting ones shorts in a bunch because the poster asked a question.. I do not know about the rest of you,but at 63 not the best with puters and searching,although I can find the Fishing Bible and navigate it..  All that being said,just chill answer the question,get my own questions answered,or refer to Fishing Bible without being too blunt.. Everyone here started learning as an abadaber,barney,googan,as did I,so cut a little hunk at that slack for those folks...


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Drumdum said:


> I see no problem giving folks reference to the Fishing Bible,that is what it's there for... I do not see the need in getting ones shorts in a bunch because the poster asked a question.. I do not know about the rest of you,but at 63 not the best with puters and searching,although I can find the Fishing Bible and navigate it..  All that being said,just chill answer the question,get my own questions answered,or refer to Fishing Bible without being too blunt.. Everyone here started learning as an abadaber,barney,googan,as did I,so cut a little hunk at that slack for those folks...


PRECISELY, the answer to "common asked questions" should not always be "RTFM" ( Read The F'ing Manual ), which is common on other types of forums. The "bible" is a great reference, but Q&A is preferable, in my opinion. If someone doesn't "like" the question, it doesn't mean they have to POST a "reply" . . .

Tight (Mono) Lines !!!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

braid for spinners and mono for casting reels is how I do it


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

surfchunker said:


> braid for spinners and mono for casting reels is how I do it


 Everyone EXCEPT River does.....


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

You're right Drumdum, I've thought about it a few time readin y'all's posts at night when I was under the influence, but then I remember all the remnant rolls of braid I have in my line box where I've tried it so many times in the past .... I like stretch, I have enough problems with mono .... I don't like braid, but I do like what you fish with .... I also use a old Loomis 7' rod with a 2500 Shimano Sustain along with 10 lb Sakuma Ice crystal line with 2' of 12 lb Fluorocarbon attached with a double uni ..... We ain't to far off on trout rods ... River


----------

